# PS CS6 Auswahl in Formpfad konvertieren



## supply_ (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es eigentlich möglich eine Auswahl als Formpfad (wie man es vom Rechteck-Werkzeug kennt) umzuwandeln?

Derzeit sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit eine Auswahl als Pfad zu speichern, und diesen dann mit „Vordergrundfarbe“*zu füllen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich hoffe dich jetzt richtig verstanden zu haben.
Mach eine Auswahl und wandle diese in einen Arbeitspfad um, dann gehst du über „Bearbeiten > Eigene Form festlegen“. Mit dem eigene Formwerkzeug kannst du nun diese Form verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## supply_ (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Prinzipiell wäre das eine Lösung ja –*würde jedoch gerne flexibel weiterarbeiten.

Optimal wäre es, wenn ich eine Auswahl in einem Formpfad umwandeln könnte damit diese wie in der Ebene hier aussieht:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2013)

Hi,
wenn du dies Form festgelegt hast und diese Form auf deiner Ebene erzeugst wird doch eine Formebene, eine Füllebene mit Vektormaske angelegt.
Damit lässt nondestruktiv arbeiten.

Grüße


----------



## supply_ (29. Mai 2013)

Danke, leider wird beim vergrößern die Kanten sehr eckig und ich kann den Pfad nicht mehr verändern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2013)

Hi,
also wenn du einen Arbeitspfad hast kannst du ihn auf jeden fall noch bearbeiten.
Markiere dein A doch mal mit mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug (Shortcut A).
Die eckigen Kanten können einfach daher kommen das schon der Buchstabe von der Schrift schlecht digitalisiert wurde oder beim Umwandeln der Toleranzwert zu klein gewählt wurde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## supply_ (29. Mai 2013)

Danke! Mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug funktioniert die Bearbeitung einwandfrei 

Schrift habe ich mit Helvetica getestet, Toleranzwert 0,5. Danke!


----------

